# Which automated system to go with?



## Hefty (3/12/17)

Hi all,
I'm after some advice/opinions from people who have already gone down the brewing control route:

I haven't posted in ages because I've barely had time to brew for ages, but the bug has bitten again and now that I'm on holidays, I'm looking to build an automated system (or at least start. Ordering may take a while).
Here are my current vessels from my manual 3V system (plus an old big W 19L pot). https://drive.google.com/file/d/15RJVNrYS_YWCg62S1iDoe87toxwRF3aU/view?usp=sharing

I'm inclined to see if there are any of Lael's kits left because they are tried and tested but I'm not sure if the size and shape of my current vessels will allow for a braumeister-style single vessel setup because my heating elements in my large kettle go straight across the bottom.

Alternately, the big W pot would fit inside my 40L concealed element urn with just over 1cm clearance on all sides if I cut the handles off. I could drill some holes and make some skinny wire handles. Has anyone else desecrated an urn to create a single V system? Would just over 1cm be enough space around the outside for recirculating? And, how much grain can a Big W pot fit and still get a good flow for recirculating?

Failing all of that, does anyone have advice on what the next-most-simple vessel setup would be for an automated system?

I have a basic knowledge of Arduino and RPi (I have a Uno rip-off and a Pi 3 model B) and I can follow circuit diagrams and solder so I'm not totally clueless but I'm definitely no expert either. (Oh, and I have a sparky mate who's happy to check the 240V side of things for me.)

Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.

cheers,
Jono.

PS, someone please let me know if the link doesn't work and I'll attach it or something...


----------



## Hefty (8/12/17)

Anyone?...
After thinking about it a little more, I'm looking to turn the urn into a 1v system with a brauduino controller (have PM'd Lael but I gather he's a busy guy) but I was wrong, it's an exposed element, not a concealed one.
Will this still work with this kind of system or will I get scorching and/or over-caramelisation?
Cheers, 
Jono.


----------

